# xmlbeans und DTD Dateien



## YAT (4. Mai 2009)

servus,

weiß jemand ob und wie ich mit xmlbeans .dtd dateien benutzden kann?

gruß YAT


----------



## Noctarius (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann XMLBeans nur mit XSD umgehen (Aussage erhebt keine Ansprüche auf Richtigkeit)


----------



## YAT (5. Mai 2009)

mhm
glaub du hast recht... >.<


----------

